# try this



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

one of these times I'll get this right


http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/jeff123fish/2007_09260019.jpg


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice queen. Is she a Min. Hyg? I've noticed they tend to appear a little darker.

If you past the "IMG Code" the picture will upload in this window.

Like this:


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

*thanks for the tip*

yeah I'm still a little new to posting pics. and no she's one of tims NW carnolian queens from honey run apiaries. I got two of them late in the year but they seem very very promising. i was playing with my new digital camera and i got a couple more pictures


IMG]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff131/jeff123fish/2007_09260002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

*sorry*

one of those didn't work
try this:


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

>Nice queen. Is she a Min. Hyg?

It is a nice queen. It looks most like SMR to me, maybe Russian.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

nice looking queen It looks like a few of the bees have deformed wings or is it just the angle of the photo


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

riverrat said:


> It looks like a few of the bees have deformed wings or is it just the angle of the photo


They look healthy to me...just busy! The camera's faster than the eye!


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

also trying to figure out the direct photo...


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

WVbeekeeper said:


> >It is a nice queen. It looks most like SMR to me, maybe Russian.


How do SMR's look?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

BjornBee said:


> How do SMR's look?


LIKE THIS;


----------

